# Fixing Galaxy Tab 2 Encryption



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Ran into a problem trying to do full device encryption on my galaxy tab 2 7", it would just sit on the stock black encryption and never go to the white Samsung one, nor ever actually encrypt anything. Google returned nothing relevant so I hit up TeamHacksung on freenode and got a response and fix.

If you have adb enabled, and are having problems encrypting, reboot (may result in data loss if it is indeed encrypting) and try again while looking at the logcat, this is the error I was getting

Orig filesystem overlaps crypto footer region. Cannot encrypt in place.

"<Kaik541> jcase: sounds like your partition doesn't have the 16kb reserved block at the end"

Simple fix is to flash stock recovery, and wipe the device with it. Seems clockwork recovery nukes the reserved blocks.


----------

